# Jwheelz



## tuffduff (Nov 7, 2012)

I have been looking at the net for new Ideas on wheels for my quad the ones I have aren't horrible. 27x10 itp mud lites. They just suck in the thick stuff. Anybody ever thought about these new jwheelz? I know there ugly but so is a rad relocator. Just looking at who will laugh at me if I show up to a ride with them on. lol Don't really care but I would like to hear about any in the field trials. It's either this or some 32 backs.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Is that the plastic hub cap things? Yeah you'll be laughed out of the park. Lol


Posted via TapaTalk.


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

ummm if you try to go in a rut that is made for a regular four wheeler tire, you will just straddle it ..so i wouldn't give it a go...and it looks funny. Unless you're only riding mud. You can get a 27 outlaw and do just as good if not better than this jwheel thing


----------



## jprzr (May 1, 2011)

I think everyone would laugh at u and if u plan on gettin in the mud just spend the money and get a good tire I don't even. See how u could get any traction with those things plus they look like they'd be heavy and if u don't mind the weight just go buy the black mambas 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tuffduff (Nov 7, 2012)

Yeah I know they look funny but I am going for functionality not the looks. Yeah its just for mud I haven't commited to purchasing just fishing for ideas. They only weight 6lbs a piece which is alot lighter that a 29.5 and larger tire, also less stress on axles.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

I think those were intended more for use in swamp or bog areas....not so much for general mud riding. I say get some decent aftermarket tires and axle paddles and go on about your business, and look good while you go around everybody else lol.


----------



## jprzr (May 1, 2011)

tuffduff said:


> Yeah I know they look funny but I am going for functionality not the looks. Yeah its just for mud I haven't commited to purchasing just fishing for ideas. They only weight 6lbs a piece which is alot lighter that a 29.5 and larger tire, also less stress on axles.


I'd just go with the zillas if u don't want a heavy tire and u wanna mud ride there pretty light and perform well from what I read on here plus they would be less bulky then the jwheels and as long as u do hammer down all the time ur axles will be fine 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RYAN. (Mar 22, 2012)

They are made out of plastic? They would last about one good hole after you put 600lbs of weight on them sitting on the edge of ruts now I could see maybe owning them if you rode alot of marsh with standing water

Sent from my DROID ECLIPSE CUSTOM ROM AND ROOT


----------



## tuffduff (Nov 7, 2012)

The hole axle paddle idea is something i have been thinking about but on my bike I can't figure a way to make it and it work well my rear diff is right in the middle and on the left side of the rear end I don't have and exposed shaft and the brake systhem is right there.


----------



## RYAN. (Mar 22, 2012)

Gotta get the brake shaved off at a machine shop and fab up paddles out of pipe that will slide over your hub with holes for your studs on the inside of your tirem

Sent from my DROID ECLIPSE CUSTOM ROM AND ROOT


----------



## Col_Sanders (May 16, 2010)

Jacobs ATV did a review of those things and said they sucked. They said in ruts they would beat you to death and he was getting stuck in things other similar atvs were going through.


----------



## RYAN. (Mar 22, 2012)

RYAN. said:


> Gotta get the brake shaved off at a machine shop and fab up paddles out of pipe that will slide over your hub with holes for your studs on the inside of your tire


 











This is what im talking about you could just do one on the side you don't have a brake...... but in the pic on the other end you can't see, you just cap it off and drill holes for your wheel studs and axle nut and it will slip right over your hub and axle, drolly have to be 6" pipe to go over all of that but if you want it permanent you could take a piece of 3" pipe and weld it onto the back side of your hub




Sent from my DROID ECLIPSE CUSTOM ROM AND ROOT


----------



## Bruteforce10 (Jun 25, 2010)

Col_Sanders said:


> Jacobs ATV did a review of those things and said they sucked. They said in ruts they would beat you to death and he was getting stuck in things other similar atvs were going through.


Jacobs atv is wrong my friend. Ill post some pics up of my paddles in a lil bit.


----------



## RYAN. (Mar 22, 2012)

Bruteforce10 said:


> Jacobs atv is wrong my friend. Ill post some pics up of my paddles in a lil bit.


I think he was talking about the jwheelz not sure tho

Sent from my DROID ECLIPSE CUSTOM ROM AND ROOT


----------



## Bruteforce10 (Jun 25, 2010)

Ah, well in that case they would be right lol.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

^Correct....Col Sanders is talking about the Jwheelz


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Jwheelz could be enhanced by making them out of sealed miniture 55 gallon metal drums with metal paddles. You would float and paddle. and look super cool at the same time


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

^ if you went that route, might as well make them bolt directly to the hubs and do away with tires lol.

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Ya I wasn't being serious 



Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

I bet there's a guy somewhere who rides on drums



Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Yea and he is probably from the south haha


----------



## tuffduff (Nov 7, 2012)

now I want some drums


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

I have a picture of a bike with some drums. I will dig it up when I get back to my computer.


----------



## Col_Sanders (May 16, 2010)

I know axle paddles work, I was talking about the Jwheelz things.


----------



## tuffduff (Nov 7, 2012)

Thanks guys. I found some edl 28's brand new pretty cheap. Do you think I will have to worry about tearing up an axle with those. I am still on the ropes with the whole jwheelz if I do buy em atleast I will give everybody at mudnats something to laugh about.


----------



## adam6604 (Feb 5, 2012)

you can always break axles with anything aggressive. but keep good throttle control and those EDL's will dig yah to China. lol I would look into tracks over jwheelz anyday...

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## z24guy (Nov 27, 2010)

I think that the he heels would be more suited to snow than mud, less likely to smash them to bits.

I wouldn't waste my money on them. I would just buy proper tires that suit the riding you want to do. As far as snapping axels go you can break anything if you beat it hard enough with any tire. Just remember you gotta pay to play and if you want to mud ride like that things will break, get full of water, and wear out.


----------



## tuffduff (Nov 7, 2012)

Yeah thats what I was getting at. Not the most seasoned at mud riding but that seems to be what I end up getting in to the most here in ms. I am taking my first trip to mudnats this yr and the last thing I wanna do is drive 7hrs and break an axle the first day. I have a buddy with the edls he loves em but he will dig down gonna fix that prob with axle paddles got the steel just gotta weld it up. i think I am just gonna go ahead and buy the axles and bring tools with me to the ride and go from there.


----------



## RYAN. (Mar 22, 2012)

Always good to have spare parts sucks to drive several hours to be ruined by a belt or busted boot (carry one of the split ones you glue together just for the ride and put an oem on one when u get it back home) Last year at winter mudfest at redcreek I had a busted boot after the first day but had no spares and decided to ride the second day well it didn't last an hour in that Sandy mud and a $10 boot ended up costing me $60 and a couple hours of a few choice words changing a bearing 

This is what I would try to take to mud nats-- handtools -- enough oil for 3 changes - gear oil for diffs -- diesel incase me or a buddy swamps -- gas -- tow straps -- split boots -- depends on what you ride have a belt -- last but not least FUSES!!! 

2010 mud pro
31 laws HL wheels
PC3 and HMF
SLD delete 
Racked
Clutch kit


----------

